Why is it so hard to get the business model right for an itinerary planning app? - vsax
======
sharemywin
The more often you interact with an app the more likely it is to be viral and
engaging.

You can overcome it some if there is a large transaction that you can recover
money from.

Travel apps are hard because people only use them about once a year.

If you targeted business travelers some how though you might find a niche
there.

~~~
vsax
Classic test - frequency of problem or the magnitude of the problem before
pursuing a solution.

